# Help Getting Internet Reconnected



## cawras (Dec 15, 2006)

Current environment: HR21-100. HR21-200, Zinwell WB68. I have AT&T FTTP (Fibre to the premise) Internet service. One rcvr connected via ethernet cable and the other via DTC Cinema Connectection kit. All worked well until a few weeks ago when we noticed we lost the internet connection.

I spent an hour on the phone with DTV service and no luck. When trying to configure the connection I get the following:

Wired connection: 86-162
Wireless : 86-154

Tech claimed it must be the router but have pc wired - no issues and 2 phones and 2 tablets on wifi - no issues.

Any one have an idea?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

First thing to try is resetting your HR21s and your home network gateway/router.


----------



## cawras (Dec 15, 2006)

Done multiple times and once again with the DTV tech. Reset all devices, unplugged connections to router and rcvr multiple times.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Alright, let's take a look at one first and then the other...

You state that one is connected via ethernet cable directly to your router, correct? Press and hold the Info button for 3 seconds on that DVR to get to the Setup/Info screen. Scroll down and let us know what the IP address is for your receiver.

- Merg


----------



## cawras (Dec 15, 2006)

169.254.6.102

Subnet 255.255.0.0

Both network and Internet say not connected (9)


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

cawras said:


> 169.254.6.102
> 
> Subnet 255.255.0.0
> 
> Both network and Internet say not connected (9)


Okay. That IP address says that you are not getting an IP address from your router. What is the make and model of your router? Can you rerun the Network Setup on the DVR? See if it reverts to the 169.254.x.x IP address again.

Also, try plugging the Ethernet cable that goes to the router into another port on the router? Is it indicating a live connection when the cable is plugged into the router (generally, the number of the port will light up or there is a light for the port to indicate a good connection)? Also, can you try another ethernet cable for between the DVR and the router? Make sure that you are using the top Ethernet port on the DVR.

- Merg


----------



## cawras (Dec 15, 2006)

It's a 2wire modem model 270hg. I swapped cable and port and then ran setup again. That solved the problem with the wired. The wireless still won't connect. Any ideas there?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

cawras said:


> It's a 2wire modem model 270hg. I swapped cable and port and then ran setup again. That solved the problem with the wired. The wireless still won't connect. Any ideas there?


Go ahead and post the IP address of the wireless one. Also, rerun the Network Setup and see what IP address it gets.

- Merg


----------



## cawras (Dec 15, 2006)

192.168.1.106 static

Reran setup.
All address populated but network/Internet still not connected (9)

Is there something I have to do on the wireless connection kit?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

What was the IP address after re-running the Network Setup?

Also, what is the model of the Cinema Connection Kit that you have? I think you have what was originally called the CCK, which was really just a wireless gaming adapter that is used to connect a single receiver to the home network. When you plug it in, is it recognized on the receiver and it walks you through setting up your receiver to connect to your router?

- Merg


----------



## cawras (Dec 15, 2006)

Ip 192.168.1.106

Subnet 255.255.255.0
Gateway 192.168.1.254
Dns 192.168.1.254

Network/Internet: not connected (9)
Error code 86-154

Model dcaw1r0-01

I unplugged the power then reconnected and same result


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"cawras" said:


> Ip 192.168.1.106
> 
> Subnet 255.255.255.0
> Gateway 192.168.1.254
> ...


Okay, you do have the wireless adapter. Disconnect the Ethernet cable from the receiver and reset the network settings. Don't worry that it fails as the Ethernet cable to the wireless adapter has been disconnected. Depress the small button on the adapter to reset it. Plug the Ethernet cable back into the receiver and it should recognize it. Follow the on-screen instructions to connect back to your network. Let us know how it goes.

- Merg


----------



## cawras (Dec 15, 2006)

The eccrine dies not see it. I tried unplugging the power and waits 30 seconds - no help. Now the addresses are:

Ip 169.254.4.136
Subnet 255.255.0.0
No address for gateway or DBS
Network nit connected (9)
Internet nit connected (13). Error code 86-154


----------



## cawras (Dec 15, 2006)

That should say. The receiver dies not see it.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"cawras" said:


> That should say. The receiver dies not see it.


You used the reset button on the CCK too, right? Disconnect the Ethernet cable again. Press and HOLD the reset button on the CCK for 30 seconds. After the CCK boots back up reconnect the Ethernet cable. This should put the CCK back into its factory default state.

- Merg


----------



## cawras (Dec 15, 2006)

I rebooted the receiver. While that was happening I unplugged the ethernet cable, held the reset button for a minute. When the receiver was done I plugged the cable back into the CCK and again, nothing. Could the CCK have gone bad already?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Couple more things to try...

Try plugging the Ethernet cable into the other Ethernet port on the receiver.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

And just to double check... The CCK is plugged in and powered up, right? 

- Merg


----------



## cawras (Dec 15, 2006)

Yep. Tried the other port and no difference. This is getting overly frustrating. Since I am ready to get another receiver (thinking a HR34) maybe the installer can figure this out (doubtful).


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I need to apologize. When I looked up your model, I must have clicked on the wrong link. You actually have the wireless CCK with DECA. There's a certain way to get it set up.

First, with the TV on hit the DASH button on the remote. Tell me if it says if SWiM is connected.

- Merg


----------



## cawras (Dec 15, 2006)

No need to apologize. You've helped me more than DTV tech support. 

It has my receiver number and
Internet: Never connected

Which us not true. It was, it stopped working.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay, so you have two coax cables going to each DVR, correct?

- Merg


----------



## cawras (Dec 15, 2006)

Nope. Just 1.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Do you have a laptop or a way to use the same cable (cat5) that is connected to the receiver to your PC?

If so Connect it and can you surf the internet?

If Yes-

Then rj45 port on the Receiver is DOA


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Do you have a laptop or a way to use the same cable (cat5) that is connected to the receiver to your PC?
> 
> If so Connect it and can you surf the internet?
> 
> ...


Always a possibility, but the chances of the Ethernet port going bad is pretty slim.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

cawras said:


> Nope. Just 1.


Can you hit the DASH button on the other DVR and see if it says anything about SWiM being connected?

Also, when the CCK is powered on, what lights are lit on it? The Power and Activity lights should be green.

Next, can you swap out the Ethernet cable from the CCK to the DVR with a different one?

Lastly, another way to test if the Ethernet port is bad (which I will admit is always a possibility, however, slim) on this receiver would be to connect the CCK to your other DVR. If you do that, disconnect the Ethernet cable from that DVR and reset the Network Settings. Then power up the CCK and connect the Ethernet cable from the CCK to the other DVR. You should get an on-screen prompt that a wireless adapter has been detected.

- Merg


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Always a possibility, but the chances of the Ethernet port going bad is pretty slim.
> 
> - Merg


Just another test


----------



## cawras (Dec 15, 2006)

When i hit the dash on the other unit it says internet connected. No mention of SWiM

The CCK has the following lights on: Power, WLan and Activity (which blinks periodically).

To change out the cables I'll have to wait until the kids are over. All of th sis in a wall unit and it is almost impossible to get to all of the connections. easily

Merg - - - thanks very much for your help.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Just another test


True. 

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

cawras said:


> When i hit the dash on the other unit it says internet connected. No mention of SWiM
> 
> The CCK has the following lights on: Power, WLan and Activity (which blinks periodically).
> 
> ...


You do have use of both tuners on each DVR, correct? Basically, you can record one thing and watch a second thing.

- Merg


----------



## cawras (Dec 15, 2006)

Yes. Both tuners are functional.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

cawras said:


> Yes. Both tuners are functional.


Not quite sure why the receiver is not indicating that you have SWM connected then.

Anyways, your next best test is to move the CCK to the wired DVR and see if it works there. You can also see if you can run a long ethernet cable from your router to the currently wireless receiver and after resetting Network Settings seeing if the wireless receiver (now wired) will connect.

- Merg


----------



## cawras (Dec 15, 2006)

To be honest this technology passed be by a few years ago. It used to be single coax into a receiver and you were done. Now I have the Zinwell WB68 feeding all the rooms but to the best of my knowledge, that's all I have other than the dish. 

Again, thanks for trying to help me out. It is much appreciated.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

cawras said:


> To be honest this technology passed be by a few years ago. It used to be single coax into a receiver and you were done. Now I have the Zinwell WB68 feeding all the rooms but to the best of my knowledge, that's all I have other than the dish.
> 
> Again, thanks for trying to help me out. It is much appreciated.


Okay, if you have a WB68, you are not on SWiM, which means that you need two coax cables to each DVR to have full functionality with the DVRs. How many cables are coming from the dish into your house?

- Merg


----------



## cawras (Dec 15, 2006)

OK . . .there are 4 cables going into the WB68 and 8 out. There is one cable going to each HR21. We can record 2 programs and watch a third recorded program at once. Not sure what dvr functions I'm missing?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Where do all the 8 cables go? With your setup, you should require 2 cables to each DVR to use both tuners at the same time. Do you have BBC adapters attached to the back of your DVRs?

- Merg


----------



## cawras (Dec 15, 2006)

The 8 cables go to various rooms in the house. When we had the house built we weren't sure where things were going to be so we had a few extra installed. 

I do have bbc adapters on each of the receivers.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cawras said:


> I do have bbc adapters on each of the receivers.


Then this isn't true:


> There is one cable going to each HR21. We can record 2 programs and watch a third recorded program at once.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

My thoughts too... Hence, my additional questions to determine the setup.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

BBC:










DECA installed on a SWiM system:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"veryoldschool" said:


> BBC:
> 
> DECA installed on a SWiM system:


Considering he OP says he has a WB68, I'm guessing he has BBC's, but he needs to have two cables to the DVRs.

- Merg


----------



## cawras (Dec 15, 2006)

OK, my bad. I just worked the receiver out and you are right, there is two cables on both. Now I am even more confused. I just checked and only three rooms have the dual coax boxes. I just had the basement done and it has a single coax coming from the WB68. What will I need to do to get a new HR34 working? I'm guessing it has something to do with the SWiM which I have no idea about.

Again, I'm sorry for the confusion I have caused.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Probably best to call DirecTV to get a SWM upgrade and professional installation for your HR34. You cannot use the HR34 on your current setup. And its five tuners will require the addition of a SWM16 switch to your current equipment. DirecTV's installation fee will cost you less than buying all of the required equipment yourself.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cawras said:


> OK, my bad.
> Again, I'm sorry for the confusion I have caused.


That's why we're here.
I'd say litzdog911 has a good idea for you.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"cawras" said:


> OK, my bad. I just worked the receiver out and you are right, there is two cables on both. Now I am even more confused. I just checked and only three rooms have the dual coax boxes. I just had the basement done and it has a single coax coming from the WB68. What will I need to do to get a new HR34 working? I'm guessing it has something to do with the SWiM which I have no idea about.
> 
> Again, I'm sorry for the confusion I have caused.


Don't worry about it. As mentioned, that's why we're here. I'd say that you would want DirecTV to do the install for you. When I upgraded to a SWM16, I paid $50 for the install. The SWM16 itself is about $250.

So, any luck with swapping the CCK out?

- Merg


----------



## cawras (Dec 15, 2006)

So, any luck with swapping the CCK out?

- Merg[/QUOTE]

No. I have to wait for the kids to come over to help move the wall unit out to get to everything.

I appreciate everyone's help on this. I think at this point I'll be calling DTV and discussing a professional install.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

cawras said:


> No. I have to wait for the kids to come over to help move the wall unit out to get to everything.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's help on this. I think at this point I'll be calling DTV and discussing a professional install.


Keep us posted.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"cawras" said:


> No. I have to wait for the kids to come over to help move the wall unit out to get to everything.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's help on this. I think at this point I'll be calling DTV and discussing a professional install.


My guess is that if you upgrade to Whole Home and a HR34, your connection problems will be solved. Working off of DECA makes things much easier to support and trouble-shoot.

- Merg


----------



## cawras (Dec 15, 2006)

That's the current plan


----------



## dielray (Aug 5, 2009)

Is the WLAN light solid on the wireless adapter?

If not, there's another way to setup the wireless adapter.

*Press menu on the remote
*Go to Settings & Help
*Go to Settings
*Go to Network Setup
*Go to Advanced Setup
It will take a few moments for this to populate
*Go to Setup Wireless
If Setup Wireless doesn't display, restore defaults and try again.


----------

